# Help needed with Sigma SA-1/Ricoh XR-7



## itsbudda (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi I just recently picked up a Sigma SA-1 from a thrift store for 6 bucks, and it seems the shutter advance is jammed up.  I heard this is a common problem with these cameras with age.  Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 20, 2009)

itsbudda said:


> Hi I just recently picked up a Sigma SA-1 from a thrift store for 6 bucks, and it seems the shutter advance is jammed up.  I heard this is a common problem with these cameras with age.  Is there a way to fix this?



Have you replaced the battery? That counts for about 85% of 'broken' cameras.


----------



## itsbudda (Nov 21, 2009)

Right after posting this I tried the batteries.  Works fine.  I was just led to assume the worst on the grounds it was at a thrift store.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad to hear! I bought many a 'broken' camera over the years only to discover that it needed a new battery.


----------



## compur (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought a nice Nikon FE this morning for cheap at a yard sale that "needed 
repair."  Got it home and replaced the batteries and it works perfectly as
I thought it would.


----------



## EricTJohnson (Dec 26, 2009)

I own a Sigma SA-1, purchased new, around 1982, with similar problems.  The camera is in generally good condition-everything else works.  I am in the process of taking the film advance mechanism apart, to locate the source of the problem.  I will post the results of this effort, likely in mid-January.


----------

